# sommer 11,touren,bilder etc.



## redblack (6. April 2011)

alle jahre wieder, ich freu mich schon auf eure berichte und fang gleich mit meinem ersten frühling/sommererlebnis an.
3 tage tessin vom allerfeinsten, abostora, monte bar (vom see zum schnee) und heute lugano genossen. ein superauftakt in die sommersaison.

















auf meinem blog hat's noch ein 360 grad panoramavideo vom monte bar.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. April 2011)

kaum zu glauben aber die saison hat ende februar bereits angefangen ! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTfm4_4h_pM"]YouTube        - Gafleiyoutube1[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA6kvoMaLOU[/nomedia]

gruss aus der ostrandzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (7. April 2011)

Schick! 
Welche Saison?  Bilder vom 15.1.2011:


----------



## Kerberos (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, morgen fahren SOX und ich auf den Tanzboden im Toggenburg. Hier mein Bericht aus 2008: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4751938&postcount=9

*Kommt jemand mit? *

Treffpunkte zB: 
- Zürich für 9:25 Uhr, S5
- Rapperswil für 10:03 Uhr, IR 2411 
- oder 10:30 Wattwil, dann mit dem Bike weiter
...... zurück dann auch ab Wattwil oder schon Ebnat-Kappel oder was sich so ergibt...

Meldungen und Rückfragen gern an mich als PN, damit hier im Thread die ansehnlichen Bilder überwiegen. 

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## RedOrbiter (8. April 2011)

Herrliche Bergruhe

*Bergfrühling zwischen Andermatt und Oberalppass.*
Der Schnee kämpft die letzte grosse Schlacht gegen den herannahenden Sommer. Die Situation vom Schnee scheint aussichtslos...





Bergfrühling bei Schöni oberhalb vom Nätschen/Andermatt






Nur kurz unterbricht ein Zug der Matterhorn Gotthardbahn die herrliche Ruhe.






Am Oberalppass







Schneeräumung am Oberalppass
Gewaltige Schneefräsen kämpfen mit dem Schnee




- Bergfrühling Andermatt - Oberalppass
- Fotos Oberalppass Tour


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (11. April 2011)

Heute war Sechseläuten, ein Grund mehr zum Biken. Ich bin mal wieder den Loppertrail mit Renggpass gefahren. Im Original von den Kamikazebrüdern, wobei ich jeweils ab/bis Luzern fahre. Die Verbindung via Allmend-Horw-Hergiswil ist leicht zu finden, immer den roten Velo-Schildern folgen. 

Über sattgrüne Wiesen, den Pilatus im Blick: 


 

Tragepassage - mit Handy am langem Arm fotografieren verdoppelt die Anstrengung 


 

Oben angekommen. 




----
Wie fast immer fehlen Bilder der fantastischen Abfahrt. Auf den steinigen Serpentinen mit Blick auf Vierwaldstätter- und Zugersee kommt schon Gardasee(-Vorfreude)-Feeling auf 

In Luzern setze ich mich bei sommerlichen 20° an die Reuss und gönne mir eine Belohnung: 




Neben mir steht mein Bike. Ich betrachte es liebevoll... - und plötzlich sehe ich diese Nadel im Reifen hängen. Verdammt! Beim Rausziehen fängt es an zu zischen  und die wahre Form wird deutlich, ein fieser Enterhaken. So durfte ich in einer Seitengasse unter den Blicken der Touristen noch rasch einen Schlauch wechseln. 


 



*Fazit: *Ein kurze, aber intensive Tour, die ich trotz 45min-Zug-Anreise immer wieder gern unternehme.


----------



## Kerberos (11. April 2011)

Wie angekündigt waren SOX und ich letzten Samstag auf dem Tanzboden. Ab ca 900m Schneefelder, aber das machte nur wenige Schiebestellen aus. Oben in der Beiz eine Gerstensuppe, dann in die kurzweilige Abfahrt (klar, keine Fotos )


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. April 2011)

@kerberos
apropos Sicherheitsnadel und Platter Reifen - bei mir war es ein 3cm Holz - Rausgezogen und pffff...




*Fotos Göscheneralp*



Göscheneralp mit Dammagletscher




Radblick

- Tour Göscheneralp
- Fotos Göscheneralp

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (12. April 2011)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @kerberos
> apropos Sicherheitsnadel und Platter Reifen - bei mir war es ein 3cm Holz - Rausgezogen und pffff...



Tja, Tubeless ruft immer lauter...


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2011)

Bilder aus der Heimat 











Bilder wurden im Saarland am "Hunnenring" aufgenommen

Hier noch ein paar von zu Hause, quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## Chregu (13. April 2011)

Auch unsere Saison hat schon früh angefangen...




Emmetten, 16.01.2011




Cima di Medeglia, 08.02.2011




Hombergegg, 23.03.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (13. April 2011)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das zum Sommer oder doch eher zum Winter passt... 


*Fotos 
Göschenen Andermatt Tiefenbach am Furkapass*


 
Wackelige Bachüberquerrung Andermatt




 


Furka Reuss Trail  / Kapelle Realp





Bergfrühling Krokusse




 


Furkapass - Winter vorbei?





Tiefenbach - "zum Wohl!"



- Tour Tiefenbach
- Fotos Tiefenbach



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Vazifar (16. April 2011)

Am letzten Wochenende hatten wir "Bike Season Opening" im Tessin 

Trail im Malcantone:





Gasse in Morcote:





Arbostora Trail:


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Sehr schön, stimmt da sollte ich auch mal wieder hin  der optimale Frühjahrstrail 

warst du ein WE dort?


----------



## Vazifar (16. April 2011)

Ja, wir waren Samstag bis Montag dort (letztes Wochenende).

Zimmerberg / Sihlsprung oder Gotschalkenberg wären doch auch so schöne Frühlingstouren - müsste man eigentlich wieder mal was Organisieren


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Gerne, bin aber zur Zeit oft bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland. Das Wochenende nach Ostern vielleicht, schöne Tour mit anschliessender Forelle?


----------



## Aison (17. April 2011)

Sessa - Tessin  (Rennrad Trainingswoche)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7kaZEz_NqI"]YouTube        - Sessa Tessin[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2011)

ich sollte auch mal Rennvelo probieren


----------



## Aison (18. April 2011)

Am Rennrad ist halt einfach cool, dass man relativ einfach weite Distanzen zurücklegen kann. Und mit dem MTB kommt man dann halt an Orte hin, wo man zu Fuss lange hat, aber mit nem Rennrad nicht befahrbar ist. Im Prinzip sollte man immer beides gleichzeitig dabei haben


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. April 2011)

@Aison
Rennrad - da kommt mir nur Autos und Verkehr in den Sinn...


Schächentaler Höhenweg




Heidmanegg 1800m





Abfahrt auf dem Schächentaler Höhenweg


cu Redorbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tofino73 (19. April 2011)

*Frühlingsausfahrt mit den Jugendbikern* des www.vmc-berikon.ch



Wunderschönes Frühlingswetter, strahlender Sonnenschein, die Natur in voller Blüte und die Trails staubtrocken - so präsentierte sich die Gegend rund um Berikon am vergangenen Sonntag. Ideale Bedingungen für die traditionelle Frühlingsausfahrt unseres Veloclubs. Wie immer waren auch die Eltern und Bekannten der Jugendbiker eingeladen. Gemeinsam mit der Rennvelo Gruppe hiess es zuerst einmal stillgestanden für ein Fotoshooting. Schliesslich sollte das neue VMC Berikon Trikot auch ins perfekte Licht gerückt werden.






Nach dem Blitzlichtgewitter der versammelten Journalisten teilte sich die Gruppe in die Breit- und die Schmalreifenfraktion auf. Via Friedlisberg folgten wir den Wegen auf dem Mutschellen in die Geisterstadt auf dem Stierliberg:






Nach ein paar Kletterübungen der Kids auf den Ruinen unserer Steuergelder nahmen wir dien nächsten Trails unter die Räder













Bis dann schliesslich das wohlverdiente Ziel und für die Kids die heissersehnten Pommes erreicht waren






Alles in allem ein genialer Tag und was immer das Wichtigste ist, ein unfallfreier Ausflug.

Happy trails


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. April 2011)

Aufgeschnappt bei einer Biketour

Einbeiner mit nur einer Flosse



Einbeinige Stockente / Reusdelta
Diese Ente am Reussdelta am Urnersee tat mir richtig Leid wie Sie daher gehumpelt kam. 
Bei jedem zweiten Schritt ist die Ente fast umgekippt.
Ein trauriger Anblick 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (24. April 2011)

irrtum,sorry.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. April 2011)

da hat jemand wohl ein etwas grosses Mitteilungsbedürfnis
wo sind die Touren ?


----------



## Chregu (25. April 2011)

Bürgenstock-Seewligrat, 17.04.2011




Fräkmünt, 24.04.2011




Vom Renggpass nach Alpnachstad, 24.04.2011


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Mal wieder in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen

einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, quasi vor der Haustür




Auf einer Tour zur Burgruine Dagstuhl


----------



## isnogud77 (28. April 2011)

Sehr schön! Welche Abfahrt von Fräkmünt ist das denn? 

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chregu (28. April 2011)

Hallo isnogud77. Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst das zweite Bild von mir. Das ist eigentlich keine Abfahrt sondern nur ein kleines Stück im Aufstieg, welches runter geht. Sind etwa 5 Höhenmeter, nicht viel mehr. Geil wars aber trotzdem!
Wir sind folgende Route gefahren: Hergiswil - Schwändelberg - Buholzerschwändi - Vorder Risenen Pt. 1149. Bei diesem Pt. 1149 bogen wir rechts ab (ist mit Bikewegweiser "Fräkmünt" signalisiert. Zuerst gehts leicht runter und dann wieder rauf etwa 800 m lang. Danach folgt nach ein paar Metern leicht steigendem Trail diese Stelle, welche auf dem Bild ist. Unmittelbar danach kamen wir in die Strasse, welche von Kriens kommt und gleich unter der Krienseregg-Gondelbahn durchführt. Etwas später waren wir dann bei Mülimäs und wieder etwas später auf der Fräki.
Die Koordinaten dieses Mini-Downhills sind: E 662414 N 205795 (falls Du damit was anfangen kannst).
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## isnogud77 (28. April 2011)

Danke fuer die Beschreibung. 
Ich hab mir die Tourenbeschreibung von deinem Blog angeschaut und festgestellt dass ich diese Tour letztes Jahr schonmal gefahren bin. Nur die Auffahrt war eine andere, ich bin von Kriens hochgefahren.


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. Mai 2011)

Wannentritt




Direkt unter dem Wannentrit - Alp Uf den Gütschen





Wannentritt - Goldplangg im Riemenstaldental





Gegen Goldplangg Höchi

Ganze Tour war Schneefrei ausser 5 Meter bei der Alp Wannen

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mr. Svonda (7. Mai 2011)

wie immer in schönster umgebung unterwegs der RedOrbiter , da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten ..

war heute fast ein bisschen wie in den anden mit pferde- und alpakaweiden, waren aber nur die baselbieter-hochalpen 
hab mal ne neue tour auf die Wasserfallen ausprobiert.


----------



## Chregu (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder von allen! Toll wie das Wetter für uns Outdoorsportler mitmacht.
@ RedOrbiter: Wannentritt steht schon lange auf meiner ToDo List und ich glaube ich gehe diese mir diese Umgebung mit meinem Bike nächste Woche etwas genauer anschauen!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2011)

Am Sihlsee ( Einsiedeln - Sattelegg - Gueteregg)

Ob das reicht für den Winter 




Dem Ziel schon sehr nahe 




schöne Aussichten


----------



## Brother (9. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Sihlsee ( Einsiedeln - Sattelegg - Gueteregg)



Witzig hab am Samstag von der anderen Seite her ein Foto geschossen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. Mai 2011)

Bin am Wochenende mal den Renggpass und den Loppertrail gefahren.
Dabei hab ich mal die Felskante runtergeguckt bei der Lopperbaustelle.




Renggpass Loppertrail




Aussicht über den Alpnachersee Richtung Stansstad und Stans




Lopper Baustelle von der Felskante 
Eindrucksvoll


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Chregu (11. Mai 2011)

Soeben von einer klasse Trailrunde nach Hause gekommen, bevor der Regen kommt.








Zwischen Fräkmünt und Schönenboden, 11.05.2011

Staubtrockene Wurzeltrails, hat ziemlich gerockt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (11. Mai 2011)

Chregu schrieb:


> ..., bevor der Regen kommt.



Richtig so. Ich glaube ich mache heute früher Feierabend.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Wie war es denn gestern?


----------



## Chregu (11. Mai 2011)

@ Kerberos: Also wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, dann nutze sie. Die Trails sind einem Top-Zustand! Besser gehts nicht!

Gruss: Chregu


----------



## spectres (11. Mai 2011)

@Chregu: Da hast Du Dir heute einen schönen trail gegönnt. Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich gut durchgewurzelt . Und unter der Woche ist's dort auch einigermassen ruhig. Happy trails!


----------



## Chregu (11. Mai 2011)

Ja der Trail war was vom geilsten was ich bis jetzt im Kanton Luzern gefahren bin. Und ruhig wars auch. Gerade mal ein Wanderer mit einem Hund kam mir entgegen. Sonst gehörte der Trail mir! War klasse!!


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Mai 2011)

Stichtour zum Kinzigpass

Fazit: Herrlich

Schneelage Kinzig: 
Südseitig im Schächental praktisch fast Schneefrei 
Nordseitig bis Chinzertalalp schneefrei fahrbar >> ab Chinzertal Alp bis Kinzigpass noch meist geschlossen Schnee


Einige Fotos:




Kuh macht MUH





Aufstieg Gisleralp





ca 20 Minuten Tragen zum Kinzigpass





Kaiserstock, Kronenstock und Blüemberg





Kinzigpass - Start der Abfahrt





Abfahrt





kniffliger Trail



- Fotos Kinzigpass



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (15. Mai 2011)

Fuhr letztes Wochenende mal die BLS Südrampe von Goppenstein nach Brig. Im grossen und ganzen auch eine relativ schöne Strecke. Und anstrengender als man denken mag.

Achja, kann mir hier jemand noch Helfen?  Bin noch am rumklempern "Superstroke aufbauen"


----------



## redblack (17. Mai 2011)

2 tage rund um stans, sehr schön, aber für mich technisch an der grenze.


----------



## IceQ- (18. Mai 2011)

Das sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## k2r rider (18. Mai 2011)

@ redblack: geile Bilder! Wo seid ihr genau gefahren? Kenne die Trails in und um Stans sonst relativ gut, trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich die Trails auf den Fotos noch nie gefahren bin.


----------



## redblack (18. Mai 2011)

@k2r, erster tag  muotterschwandenberg(antenne) bei ennetmoos wenn du das tal hochfährst richtung kerns rechts  hoch. am zweiten tag bürgenstock (eisenstangentrail).


----------



## redblack (18. Mai 2011)

heute nur lokalrunde, dafür mit dame, auch immer wieder schön. lägern hochwacht und dann hammertrails richtung baden.


----------



## Chregu (18. Mai 2011)

@ Redblack: Sehr schöne Fotos! Bürgenstock kenne ich schon einiges, aber wo ist denn Dein beschriebener Eisenstangentrail?
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## redblack (18. Mai 2011)

@ chregu,von stans hoch, schotterstrasse, durch den tunnel durch, hoch bis zum "langen bank", dann nach hundert meter in den wald, wiesentrail, dann zwei gatter, dann schwierige treppe,an der sie momentan bauen oder weg zur strasse, nach hundert meter links, bis hof schotter, dann wiesentrail und dann beginnt der "eisenstangentrail" am anfang flowig, dann sehr steil und schwierig, am schluss wieder flowig.


----------



## Chregu (18. Mai 2011)

@ Redblack: Danke für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung, werde aber trotzdem nicht ganz schlau draus  Sorry! Wie heisst denn der Hof, wo der Eisenstangentrail beginnt? Das würde mir schon reichen.

Vielen Dank und Happy Trails!
Chregu


----------



## redblack (18. Mai 2011)

@chregu, auf der karte map.geo.admin.ch steht oberhuis, da geht er in die wiese rein. ich hoffe das reicht dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chregu (18. Mai 2011)

Ja bestens. Vielen Dank!!
Soeben gefunden und festgestellt, dass ich diesen schon mal zu Fuss gemacht habe und mir damals vornahm, dass ich da mal mit dem Bike runter muss. Danke für die Info und einen schönen Abend noch.

Gruss: Chregu


----------



## Kimian (18. Mai 2011)

redblack schrieb:


> @ chregu,von stans hoch, schotterstrasse, durch den tunnel durch, hoch bis zum "langen bank", dann nach hundert meter in den wald, wiesentrail, dann zwei gatter, dann schwierige treppe,an der sie momentan bauen oder weg zur strasse, nach hundert meter links, bis hof schotter, dann wiesentrail und dann beginnt der "eisenstangentrail" am anfang flowig, dann sehr steil und schwierig, am schluss wieder flowig.



Auf den Trail bin ich gespannt!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

abeer hallo, Bilder bitte


----------



## k2r rider (19. Mai 2011)

@ redblack: danke für die beschreibung! wo kommt man denn schlussendlich raus bei diesem trail?


----------



## Chregu (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mal übernehmen darf, damit Redblack mal Pause hat 
Der Trail endet laut Karte genau bei der Autobahnausfahrt Stans-Nord.

Gruss: Chregu


----------



## k2r rider (19. Mai 2011)

ok, alles klar! danke dir!


----------



## Kerberos (19. Mai 2011)

Ende April waren SOX und ich für 8 Tage am Gardasee. Jede Menge fahren, dazu das 3-tägige Bike-Festival in Riva. Hammerharte Trails, sausteil, technisch mir oft zu viel, so dass unten angekommen manchmal sogar das Biker-Grinsen ausblieb  (und das von SOX verdoppelte  )  Aber trotzdem ein grosser Spass, und die Testrides von Liteville 301, 601, Ibis Mojo HD, Genius LT und Santa Cruz Nomad C waren unbezahlbar. 

Tremalzo View: 


 
Ich kurz vor dem Zusammenbrechen nach brutalem Uphill: 


 
Aussicht vom Altissimo: 


 



 

 
Bikemekka in den Bergen, Problemzone in Torbole centro: 


 
Abfahrt Dosso de Roveri, ungewöhnlich harmlose Passage: 


 
Frühstück: 


 
Einer der Übergänge des legendären 601, hier aus dem einfachen mittleren Abschnitt:


----------



## k2r rider (19. Mai 2011)

geil, da konntest du ja ein paar nette Bikes testen. Welches hat dich speziell beeindruckt und weshalb?


----------



## Kerberos (19. Mai 2011)

k2r rider schrieb:


> Welches hat dich speziell beeindruckt und weshalb?


Tjaaaa, darüber könnte ich jetzt lange reden (und das mache ich auch seit zwei Wochen ). Ich bin nicht der so erfahrene Biker, dass ich die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit gespürt hätte oder den Sitz der dritten Sperrklinke. Ausserdem führen immer verschiedene Faktoren zum Fahrgefühl. Meine Eindrücke sind in der geschriebenen Beschreibung nicht sehr vollständig, oder neutral/objektiv. 

Die Teststrecke ging ca. 300hm auf den Brione. Nicht allzu steil, erst Strasse, dann Schotter. Die Abfahrt war anspruchsvoll, ohne (für mich) zu schwierig zu sein. Alles dabei: Stufen/Drops, Fels, grober Schotter, Wiese, Sand, kurz mal recht steil, auch 2-3 Anlieger. War sofort mein Lieblingstrail, den hätte ich gern hinter der Haustür. 

Als erstes bin ich das Liteville 301 gefahren. Schnurgerade bergauf, überraschend schnell und sicher bergab. SOX hinter mir hat gestaunt, wie schnell ich plötzlich war. Warum war das überaschend? Der eine Zentimeter mehr Federweg vorn und hinten gegenüber meinem Genius kann's nicht gewesen sein. Was dann? Lenkerbreite (740 statt 680)? Gabeldurchmesser (36er Float 180 (glaube ich) statt 32er Talas 150)? Lenkwinkel (ungefähr -2°)? Ich weiss es nicht, aber die Summe der Teile fühlte sich fett an. 

Das Mojo HD fuhr sich bergauf auch sehr steif. In der ersten Downhill-Kurve rutschte ich gleich weg, das blieb im Kopf. Es lag aber wohl vor allem an den Reifen (Conti Mountain King statt 2.4er Fat Albert). Trotzdem, am Ende war ich langsamer und fühlte mich nicht so sicher. Weniger sensibel bei kleinen Unebenheiten als das 301. Optisch das heisseste Bike on earth. 

Dann noch das Scott Genius LT 20. Ich liebe den Tracloc-Schalter;bin ihn ja schon gewohnt und setze ihn häufig ein. Bei aller Kritik gegenüber der proprietären Dämpfer-Entwicklung mit 22Bar und nicht-selbst-Austauschbarkeit im Schadenfall - das Ding funktioniert fantastisch. Wir sprechen hier von 14kg bei 180mm Federweg vorn und hinten. Und ich habe gelesen, dass das LT Scott-intern sogar den Belastungstest für's Gambler bestanden hat, also kein Leichtbauwahn auf Kosten der Robustheit (es gab ja Probleme mit dem Ransom-Hinterbau). Ich fahre die 180mm wohl nicht aus, sondern freue mich über die zusätzliche Sicherheit, die sich in Sag und Geometrie ausdrückt. Superschnell bergauf und schnell, fehlerverzeihend und stabil bergab. Sehr feinfühlig auch auf kleinen Unebenheiten, Schlaglöchern. 

Das LV 601 bin ich nicht ganz so lange gefahren und auf einem anderen Trail. Ist definitiv nicht meine Kragenweite, zuviel Enduro, zuwenig All-Mountain. 

So. Muss reichen. Ich habe ja noch GoPro-Videos zu sichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k2r rider (19. Mai 2011)

interessant zu hören, danke!


----------



## YoKurt (19. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder, guter Bericht. Das weckt noch mehr Interesse an den Videos .


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

Bin kein LV fan, aber das Rad ist irgendwie ausgewogen und brauch diese blockierbaren Dämpfer nicht. Daher finde ich es irgendwie besser, weniger was defekt gehen kann ....


----------



## SOX (20. Mai 2011)

Jaja, das gute 301. Kerberos war wirklich gefühlt um einiges schneller als mit seinem alten Genius (nicht LT!). Das war ein ganz ungewohntes Gefühl  und schreit nach Wiederholung (-> morgen!).

Das Mojo HD ist brutal steif, geht super bergauf, bietet aber irgendwie nicht so viele Reserven bergab. Allerdings optisch grenzwertig und schon fast ein Poserbike für die Eisdiele (persönlicher Geschmack).
Das 601 ist als Einzelbike definitiv zu fett, braucht es bei normalem Fahren nicht. Das 301 mit dicker 36er Gabel ist da sicher die bessere Wahl.

Das als kleine Anmerkung von mir 

Grüsse

SOX

Übrigens: Ziemlich geiler Urlaub. Kerberos hat sich auf den anspruchsvollen Strecken gut geschlagen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

sach mal Sox, wie bist du denn mit dem Nomad C zufrieden, hatte ich auch in der Auswahl  Habe mich dann aber für Alu aus D-Land entschieden


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Mai 2011)

Auf meinem Youtube Account habe ich mehrere Videos online (3 bis jetzt) 2 davon sind im Baselbiet enstanden - genauer am Blauen...der Singeltrail geht wirklich so lange bergab - ich habe sogar noch Teile rausgeschnitten.
Vielleicht gefällts ja jemandem:
http://www.youtube.com/user/DHSchafn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (20. Mai 2011)

Hi Mzaskar,
eigentlich hatte ich das Mojo HD im Auge und war mir da schon ziemlich sicher. Aber zufällig konnte ich das Mojo und das Nomad zeitgleich probefahren bei der Bikeparkeinweihung bei Brunnen. 
Fazit: Das Nomad geht bergab spürbar besser. Bergauf hat das Mojo dagegen leicht die Nase vorn. Hab mich dann trotz deutlichem Mehrpreis für das Nomad entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden. Absolutes Traumbike! Würde ich ohne zu zögern wieder kaufen. Ausserdem ist so ein bike etwas besonderes und steht nicht an jeder Ecke.

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## k2r rider (21. Mai 2011)

bin heute den von Redblack beschriebenen Eisenstangentrail gefahren und habe bald festgestellt, dass ich den Trail ja eigentlich recht gut kenne von früher her, ihn jedoch noch nie von der "langen Bank" aus gefahren bin, sondern immer kurz vor Obbürgen aus. Leider ist der Trail halt nicht extrem lang, hat aber einige sehr schöne, flowige Passagen drin. Schwierig finde ich ihn nicht, konnte ihn mit dem Hardtail problemlos fahren, einzig die Treppenpassagen erfordern, dass der Schwerpunkt des Bikers am richtigen Ort platziert ist ;-) Habe heute aber noch einen geilen Trail entdeckt, der von Fürigen direkt runter zur Harissenbucht führt: durchweg sehr flowig, nicht allzu steil, lediglich ganz am Schluss folgt eine sehr steile, enge Treppe.


----------



## Chregu (21. Mai 2011)

Ja den Fürigentrail habe ich schon mal auf der Singletrailmap  gesehen. Nach Deiner Beschreibung muss ich den wohl auch mal ausprobieren.
Gruss Chregu


----------



## k2r rider (21. Mai 2011)

@ Chregu: lohnt sich definitiv! Übrigens, Kompliment zu deinem Blog: Bin schon seit einiger Zeit regelmässig auf deiner Seite und immer wieder begeistert von deinen Einträgen. Weiter so! 

Gruss, Mäsi


----------



## Vazifar (23. Mai 2011)

Wir waren am Wochenende In Todtnau. Samstags die "Hochkopf Runde":












Am Sonntag beim iXS European Downill Cup zugeschaut, ein spektakuläres Erlebnis !


----------



## Kerberos (24. Mai 2011)

Am Samstag waren SOX und ich auf dem Pilatus. Ich fuhr ein Liteville 301 Testbike von radbar.ch. Wir haben nicht den direkten Weg genommen, so kamen ~40km und 2'300 hm zusammen. Die letzten rund 500hm mussten wir schieben oder tragen. Nie haben Spaghetti in einem Bergrestaurant so gut geschmeckt! 

Leider fing auf dem Pilatus der Regen an, kaum dass wir das Restaurant verlassen hatten. Das machte die ohnehin schwierige und teils sehr verblockte Abfahrt noch rutschiger und unberechenbarer.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

und wie war das LV? Bist du schon am sparen


----------



## Chregu (25. Mai 2011)

@ k2rider: Danke für die Blumen betreff meinem Blog. Gebe mir alle Mühe weiterhin. Und der Eisenstangentrail werde ich sicher mal machen!

Heute waren wir auf dem Chasseral unterwegs. Hat sich alleweil gelohnt, würde ich mal meinen!!!


----------



## IceQ- (26. Mai 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Am Samstag waren SOX und ich auf dem Pilatus. Ich fuhr ein Liteville 301 Testbike von radbar.ch. Wir haben nicht den direkten Weg genommen, so kamen ~40km und 2'300 hm zusammen. Die letzten rund 500hm mussten wir schieben oder tragen. Nie haben Spaghetti in einem Bergrestaurant so gut geschmeckt!
> 
> Leider fing auf dem Pilatus der Regen an, kaum dass wir das Restaurant verlassen hatten. Das machte die ohnehin schwierige und teils sehr verblockte Abfahrt noch rutschiger und unberechenbarer.



Wenn du das nächste mal auf so eine Tour gehst komme ich mit!!!!!!
Ich werde dich auf jeden Fall mal anfragen!
Ich muss dringends mein Nicolai fertig bauen


----------



## RedOrbiter (26. Mai 2011)

Gestern auf ca. 2250m




Calmut

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (26. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Schneelagebericht Schöne Eindrücke!


----------



## Chregu (31. Mai 2011)

Wir waren letzten Sonntag im Eigenthal unterwegs, genauer gesagt auf dem Hühnerhubel (heisst wirklich so )


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2011)

Bin gerade in Süden


----------



## Chregu (2. Juni 2011)

Heute auf dem Gottschalkenberg, oberhalb des Ägerisees im Kanton Zug: Nass, Dreck, feuchte Wurzeln. Die Trails waren aber trotzdem sehr gut fahrbar und wir hatten einen geilen Tag!!!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2011)

dann schicke ich mal etwas Sonne 





S.


----------



## Roli78 (7. Juni 2011)

Diese Wochenende habe ich die Bürgenstock-Tour gemacht, die Chregu in seinem Veloblog vorstellt. Dummerweise bin ich ins wahrscheinlich einzige Gewitter des Wochenendes reingeraten, und die tolle Tour wurde zur Horrortour. In meinen Augen ist dieser Felsenwandtrail nur bei Trockenheit zu empfehlen, alleine der Klettereinstieg ist mit nassem Untergrund ziemlich Gefährlich. Aber ansonsten, auch wenn ich in der Abfahrt ein paar mal fast "das loch runter" wär, ist es eine tolle Tour.

Danke an Chregu!

Gruss Roli


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe da noch etwas  zwar nur "breite Feuertrasse" aber die Aussicht ist einfach genial


----------



## entlebucher (7. Juni 2011)

Achtung am Lopper / Südseite-Pilatus: schaut gut wegen Zecken. Das Gebiet ist ein echter Problemfall.


----------



## Chregu (7. Juni 2011)

Roli78 schrieb:


> Diese Wochenende habe ich die Bürgenstock-Tour gemacht, die Chregu in seinem Veloblog vorstellt. Dummerweise bin ich ins wahrscheinlich einzige Gewitter des Wochenendes reingeraten, und die tolle Tour wurde zur Horrortour. In meinen Augen ist dieser Felsenwandtrail nur bei Trockenheit zu empfehlen, alleine der Klettereinstieg ist mit nassem Untergrund ziemlich Gefährlich. Aber ansonsten, auch wenn ich in der Abfahrt ein paar mal fast "das loch runter" wär, ist es eine tolle Tour.
> 
> Danke an Chregu!
> 
> Gruss Roli


 
Hei freut mich, dass Du eine meiner Touren nachgefahren bist. Schön so was zu lesen. Bei Regen wohl eher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und bei einem Gewitter schon gar nicht. Aber die Abfahrt läuft Dir ja nicht davon und es wird bestimmt wieder trockener.

Gruss: Chregu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildpowderduck (13. Juni 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Achtung am Lopper / Südseite-Pilatus: schaut gut wegen Zecken. Das Gebiet ist ein echter Problemfall.



Achtung: keine einzige Zecke abgeräumt bei mehreren Befahrungen in den letzeten Jahren, nichteinmal eine gefunden - einfach fahren und nicht ins Gras liegen


----------



## wildpowderduck (13. Juni 2011)

1400 hm abwärts


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2011)

Wie, was, wo


----------



## wildpowderduck (13. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie, was, wo


wie: Muskelkraft
was: na biken halt
wo: da:


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Juni 2011)

Vom Pfingstwochenende: Hier einige Fotos zur Passo del Corno Tour:


 

 

 


Nufenenpass Griessee


 

 

 


Snow and Trail vom Griessee hoch zum Passo del Corno / Cornopass


 

 

 


Singletrail im Val Corno in Richtung Corno Gries Hütte


 

 

 


Capanna Corno Gries SAC Hütte

- Tour Passo del Corno
- Alle Fotos zur Tour

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## d_mas (14. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch etwas  zwar nur "breite Feuertrasse" aber die Aussicht ist einfach genial



Hey mzaskar - eindrückliches Video, gratuliere. Hast du bei 3:10 den Hund überfahren oder warum folgt just an dieser Stelle ein Schnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (14. Juni 2011)

"Le Manie" Tour in Finale Ligure:


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2011)

heute eine schöne Tour dem Doubs entlang gefahren 




St-Ursanne von m.antonini auf Flickr




s`rote Bruegli von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## Chregu (15. Juni 2011)

Am Pfingstsonntag-Abend nach Wettercheck kurzfristig mit der Bahn nach Brig gefahren. Im Sporthotel Olympica (Fr. 32.- Zimmer/Frühstück in Gruppenunterkunft!) übernachtet. Am Pfingstmontag dann mit der Bahn nach Stalden und von dort dann auf die Moosalp mit Muskelkraft. Nach einem leckeren Mittagessen gings zum Dessert auf eine klasse Abfahrt!!! Die kurzfristige Übung hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## smohr (17. Juni 2011)

@wildpowderduck...

vom pilatus runter.. bild oben ist wohl oberhalb aemsigen entstanden..
sehr schöne tour... ich hab damals die drehtür davor fast übersehen

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

d_mas schrieb:


> Hey mzaskar - eindrückliches Video, gratuliere. Hast du bei 3:10 den Hund überfahren oder warum folgt just an dieser Stelle ein Schnitt?



Nee, dann kam Herrchen, mit auch einem Hund und das Gekläffe ging los


----------



## redblack (22. Juni 2011)

hier noch das video von unserem ausflug in stans


----------



## saene (4. Juli 2011)

Flims )))))
http://youtu.be/syK3abN651E


----------



## redblack (4. Juli 2011)

morgen a-line klosters 7.08ab zhhb, wer kommt mit?


----------



## redblack (5. Juli 2011)

also, heute war a-line klosters angesagt. gute sache, recht flowig und gut gebaut, für meine begriffe etwas viel northshore und der preis ist mit 50 franken für nur eine strecke an der oberen grenze.


----------



## robser (6. Juli 2011)

@redblack

Ich dachte die A-Line sei laut Internet kostenlos. Warum 50 Franken? Bezieht sich das auf die Gondeltageskarte?

Gruss Robin

Bin drum nächstes Weekend in Davos zum biken. (Wetter naja)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (6. Juli 2011)

genau, tageskarte gondelbahn, ich glaube zum 7 mal hochfahren mit dem bike reichts nicht an einem tag.


----------



## tofino73 (6. Juli 2011)

War heute wieder mal als Guide für die Pro Senectute Aargau unterwegs. Von Schindellegi aus gings via Stöcklichrüz, Sattelegg, Sihlsee zurück:

















Happy trails


----------



## redblack (6. Juli 2011)

auf meiner hompage ist jetzt das video von der bündner a-line aufgeschaltet.


----------



## rxx (7. Juli 2011)

redblack schrieb:


> auf meiner hompage ist jetzt das video von der bündner a-line aufgeschaltet.



sieht gut aus.

Frage: Kann man die Strecke auch mit einem Hardtail fahren? Ich weiss ist nicht optimal, aber hab zur Zeit grad nichts anderes.

Greats
Rey


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Juli 2011)

zur bündner a-line
auch für meinen geschmack zu viel waldautobahn (northshore) schade !
gruss vom bikespammer


----------



## redblack (7. Juli 2011)

sollte mit hardtail locker gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, es gibt ja auch MTB'ler, die nicht so perfekt sind.


----------



## Chregu (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder von allen. hmmm.... Klosters - muss ich auch mal hin.

Ich war die ersten drei Tage dieser Woche ein bisschen im Tessin am rumkurven. War unglaublich genial!!!

Am ersten Tag gings von Ulrichen über den Cornopass nach Airolo.









Übernachtet habe ich auf dem Ritomsee. Am zweiten Tag gings von dort aus über den Passo del Sole nach Biasca. Was vom allerbesten, was ich je gefahren bin!!









Und am dritten Tag gings noch auf den Monte Tamaro hoch.









Berichte und mehr Bilder folgen die nächsten Tage in meinem Blog.

Gruss: Chregu


----------



## tommyboy (8. Juli 2011)

@Chregu
fantastico!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (8. Juli 2011)

Biken in Flims 





Hier klicken für die Ansicht in Gross


----------



## nögg (9. Juli 2011)

@chregu
Der Passo del Sole ist wirklich der Hammer. Bin am letzten Samstag von Göschenen nach Biasca gefahren.

Blick zurück zum Passo Scimfuss:




Vorfreude auf die Abfahrt:




Grüsse
Bruno


----------



## sessantanove (11. Juli 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Achtung am Lopper / Südseite-Pilatus: schaut gut wegen Zecken. Das Gebiet ist ein echter Problemfall.



Kann ich bestätigen. War bis jetzt die einzige Tour bei der ich Zecken an mir gefunden habe.

Abfahrt Renggpass


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Biken in Flims
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo in Flims war das? Suche noch etwas das gut ist und nicht zu augesetzt.


----------



## Vazifar (11. Juli 2011)

Das ist der Panoramaweg von Naraus zur Segneshütte, kurz vor der Segneshütte.


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. Juli 2011)

Tour im Grimselgebiet:

Trübtenseelücke am Aargrat



 

 

 


Im Aufstieg zum Aargrat






Mein heutiges Tagesziel Trübtenseelücke ist erreicht. Ab jetzt geht es nur noch abwärts. 
Im Hintergrund das Lauteraarhorn 4042m





 

 

 


Trail und Trial - Die Abfahrt oben stark verblockt und äusserst anspruchsvoll







Stark verblockte Abfahrt vom Aargrat runter.
Steinrisi soweit das Auge reicht. Eine echte Herausforderung...


Alle Fotos zur Aargrat Tour


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacklord (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch einige Fotos vom vorletzten Wochenende: (Walensee-Umrundung mit Rotscher)

























Und ein kleines Filmchen vom letzten Samstag:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26257873"]Maschgenkamm[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

Die Abfahrt kenne ich nur vom Winter 

aber nur zum Teil, ist das nicht die Abfahrt nach Oberterzen .....


----------



## blacklord (14. Juli 2011)

Genau. Vom Seebenalpsee nach Oberterzen. Wirklich ein schöner Trail und wenns nass ist auch noch recht tricky.


----------



## SOX (14. Juli 2011)

@blacklord:
gibt es die Tour auch als gps-Track? Die Bilder sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## blacklord (14. Juli 2011)

SOX schrieb:


> @blacklord:
> gibt es die Tour auch als gps-Track? Die Bilder sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.
> 
> Grüsse
> ...


Jep, die habe ich zuhause. Ich kann die dir zustellen. Welche solls denn sein? Walenseeumrungung oder Maschgenkamm?


----------



## pauli_rider (14. Juli 2011)

blacklord schrieb:


> Jep, die habe ich zuhause. Ich kann die dir zustellen. Welche solls denn sein? Walenseeumrungung oder Maschgenkamm?



Da melde ich mich für den Maschgenkamm als GPS-Track doch gerne  - vielen Dank!
Ciao
Olaf


----------



## Chregu (14. Juli 2011)

Wir waren in vier Tagen um den Vierwaldstättersee gefahren. War ein unvergesslicher Trip! Übernachtet haben wir in Emmetten, Morschach und auf Rigi Staffel. Gebucht haben wir von Tag zu Tag und hatten alles im Rucksack dabei für die vier Tage.

Hier ein paar Bilder:

Schöner Trail kurz vor Emmetten




Zwischen Emmetten und Seelisberg




Treppen ohne Ende zwischen Seelisberg und Bauen




Kurz vor Brunnen




Rigi Kulm, 1'798 m




Abfahrt von Rigi Staffel nach Seebodenalp. War zwar nass, machte aber trotzdem Spass!


----------



## Vazifar (17. Juli 2011)

Irchel bei Zürich (Irchel Bike Trophy):





Wannentritt (bei Stoos/Brunnen):


----------



## olev (18. Juli 2011)

> Irchel bei Zürich



wohl eher der irchel bei winterthur, hüstel.


----------



## rxx (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo
weiss jemand von euch, ob unter Woche auf den Trails in Flims (Runca Trail) jeweils viel los ist?
Danke
Rey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (28. Juli 2011)

jetzt während den ferien ist ziemlich viel los, ab mitte august ist es wieder ok. war letztes jahr im oktober da, wir waren  praktisch die einzigen.


----------



## Kerberos (29. Juli 2011)

Wir schulden Euch noch Bilder von Anfang Juli vom Runca Trail (Flims) und Never End Crap Sogn Gion, Laax): 

Söxin, Kerberos, SOX vor der ersten Abfahrt: 


 

Fantastische Landschaft, Northshore macht Spass: 






SOX springt: 


 

SOX steht: 


 

Wo SOX, da auch ein Wheelie:


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Schick


----------



## redblack (3. August 2011)

jura:bike,hike,tent and more.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. August 2011)

Letzten Sonntag in Engelberg:

[yt=YouTube - Downhill Engelberg-Titlis]1DeD15pVaoc&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## Vazifar (7. August 2011)

3 Tage Singletrail Bikeweekend in Ischgl:






Trider Sattel





Greitspitz Trail





Velill Trail




Schmugglertrail von der Alp Trida nach Samnaun (Anklicken für die Ansicht in Gross)


----------



## olev (7. August 2011)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Schmugglertrail von der Alp Trida nach Samnaun



und daneben die planierte skipiste.


----------



## tommyboy (8. August 2011)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Greitspitz Trail



DAS ist für mich ein geiler Trail...

Sehr cool und danke,
  Tommaso


----------



## Kerberos (9. August 2011)

Am letzten Wochenende war ich mit einer organisierten Gruppe in Portes du Soleil. Die Teilnehmer brachten sehr unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen mit, trotzdem hat es gewaltig Spass gemacht. Auch die Fahrtechnik freut sich. 
Wir hatten meist Wolken, mal Sonne, am späten Nachmittag jeweils Regen - der Vorteil des durchwachsenen Wetters (und der noch schlechteren Vorhersage) war, dass wir viiiel Platz hatten und an den Liften nie anstehen mussten! 

Liftfahren entspannt: 


 

 


In Grundstellung durch den Anlieger, dann sauberer Kurvenausgang :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (15. August 2011)

Auch das ein Sommererlebnis: Ein Kollege hat sich sein erstes Mountainbike gekauft. Aber das Setup ... 

- Beide Schraubgriffe waren locker und liessen sich mit wenig Druck verdrehen
- Die Bremshebel waren fast waagerecht zum Boden ausgerichtet. 
- Die Bremshebel waren deutlich zu weit aussen, selbst für Einsteiger-2-Finger-Bremser
- Gabel und Dämpfer viel zu hart für den Fahrer

Traurig.


----------



## Green Epic (15. August 2011)

Samstag auf dem Weg zum Berninapass!
mzaskar verträumter Blick....



....auf den Morteratsch-Gletscher



Vor uns das Val Poschiavo



auf den schönen Trails nach unten kreuzen wir immer wieder die Gleise der RhB



in Poschiavo angekommen, fuhren wir wieder zurück zur Station Bernina Ospizio



und auf flowigen Trails wieder zum Startort Pontresina


----------



## Vazifar (15. August 2011)

Erst der Suvretta Loop, jetzt der Schmugglertrail nach Poschiavo - ihr seid auf der Jagd nach den Epischen Trails


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

wir folgen dir 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27741722"]Berninatrail_Part_one on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

uupps, doppelt


----------



## pisskopp (16. August 2011)

Schade, dass aus diesem Trail ne Autobahn wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (16. August 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Schade, dass aus diesem Trail ne Autobahn wurde...


Na ja, ist schon lange ein ziemlich breiter Weg und wenn dann noch die Massen runterfahren... Der Erfolg von Alta Rezia eben. Man kann's aber auch anspruchsvoller haben - und weniger bevölkert.


----------



## pisskopp (16. August 2011)

ja, und dafür muss mann eben gar net mal soweit fahren, Gruntz


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

Der zweite Teil, weniger Menschen und weniger Autobahn

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27804434"]Trail fun at the Engadin - Bernina Trail Part II on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Vazifar (18. August 2011)

Wir waren 3 Tage im Mountainbike Paradies  Engadin und haben gefilmt. Ein Trailer wird in kürze fertig sein. Hier schon mal zwei Bilder:

David vor Traumkulisse:





Einrichten einer Szene. Das Panorama ist einfach immer atemberaubend dort :





Wir haben übrigens noch 4 Gutscheine für eine Tagestour bei der dort ansässigen Bikeschule zu vergeben. Damit kann man beispielsweise an der Frischi Bike Safari teilnehmen ! Alles weitere hier: www.bike-channel.ch


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2011)

ich bin auch mit dem Engadin Virus infiziert


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2011)

achja, man sollte sich mal zusammen tun  ich habe 2 x GoPro, deine Kamera dazu dann wird es ja fast schon professionell ....

Vielleicht sollten wir mal die WP Abfahrt filmen


----------



## robser (21. August 2011)

@vazifar
Was hat David da für ein Bike? 

Gruss Robin


----------



## Vazifar (21. August 2011)

Ein Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon: http://bike.t-error.ch/nomad/


----------



## Vazifar (22. August 2011)

Der Trailer zu unserem Film über das Engadin ist Online.

Erlebe mit, wie David, Moritz und Rotscher vor fantastischem Panorama auf den Trails der Frischi Bike Safari zu Tal cruisen.




Bitte auf das Bild klicken, um zum Trailer zu gelangen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

nächste Jahr werde ich meinen Urlaub Ort verbringen  sehr schöner Trailer, bin auf mehr gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (23. August 2011)

Sagt mal,
schämt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht so was zu posten?!

Ich sitze hier auf der Arbeit und kann mich kaum konzentrieren...

Sieht gut aus 

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## saene (23. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIP5s-1YShc"]Bahnentour Davos mit Mike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bahnentour Davos 

Respekt für alle die 10`000hm an einem Tag schaffen.

Wir haben die hälfte gemeistert


----------



## redblack (28. August 2011)

wiedermal wildspitz. diesmal am sa. vom zugerberg über rufiberg und gnipen zum wildspitz, dann auf der langmatt übernachtet (biwak) und heute übers hürital nach ägeri und weiter der lorze entlang nach baar.wunderschöner sonnunter-und aufgang, feines fondue. was will man mehr.









[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/963713]


----------



## olev (29. August 2011)

Vom Wallis über Italien ins Tessin. Auf den Spuren der Säumer und Bikerotschers ;-) http://rotscher.bikeblog.ch/post/115/1683

Später Start in Binn; vorher wär's noch viel zu kalt gewesen.






Dann geht's den Berg hoch und schon sehr bald trauen wir unseren Augen nicht mehr: Schon in Fäld (1500m) liegen im Schatten die ersten Schneeresten rum und das am Tag 1 nach der Hitzewelle. Momentan ist der Schnee v.a. pittoresk.






Bald ist aber Tragen angesagt und somit gibt's nasse Füsse.






Nach dem Albrunpass, dessen Südseite wie erhofft schneefrei ist - das Binntal dürfte somit "Opfer" einer Niederschlagsabkühlung geworden sein - folgen wir bis Alpe Forno Rotschers Spuren.






Dann fahren wir aber sicher nicht über den Alpweg ab. Dafür haben wir das Bike nicht auf den Pass getragen. Vielmehr bleiben wir oben.






und weiterhin oben






um dann schliesslich doch wieder auf Rotschers Spuren zu stossen.






Auch das restliche Valle Dèvero runter lassen sich Alpwege und Teerstrassen (zumindest abwärts) gut vermeiden. Znacht gibt's in einer Pizzeria (ok, das ist nicht ortstypisches Essen). Und übernachtet haben wir hier:






Am andern Tag folgte dann der lange Aufstieg von Baceno auf den Griespass. Erstaunt waren wir über die nicht endenwollende Kolonne von italienischen PWs, die zumindest bis Chärbäch hoch wollten.






Weiter oben waren wir dann wieder einsamer. Kein Wunder, wir fuhren auch nicht mehr nach Rotschers Vorschlag, der meint: "Von der italienischen Seite könnte man direkt auf den Griespass  gelangen. Dieser Weg ist aber als Aufstieg sehr steil. Daher muss  unbedingt der Umweg über den San Giacomo befahren werden." Wir wollen aber unbedingt nach Airolo und unbedingt vorher auf den Griespass.






Ich finde, diese Route ist ebenfalls unbedingt empfehlenswert. Schon nur wegen des Panoramas zwischen Gries- und Cornopass.






Von der abschliessenden Abfahrt nach Airolo gibt's keine Bilder. Wir wollten den Zug erwischen ;-) und nein, wir sind nicht auf der Nufenenpassstrasse gefahren :-D


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

Super 

und das Schlafgemacht ist auch sehr individuell


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

zwei in Flims 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

Das ganze mit Bewegung 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28366552"]The Never End on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Brother (31. August 2011)

war heute auch unterwegs...einfach traumhaft...


----------



## Kerberos (1. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ganze mit Bewegung


Die Schneereste nach dem Kälteeinbruch sehen für mich verrückt aus, vor 10 Tagen war ich auf dem Crap noch bei 25°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-s (1. September 2011)

Gestern auf der Wildspitz, einfach schoen dort.


----------



## redblack (5. September 2011)

morgen 7.37 ab zürich, 5 bahnentour lenzerheide ab chur. jemand lust. es wird gemütlich.


----------



## tommyboy (5. September 2011)

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass, nächste Woche wäre/bin ich dabei...

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## redblack (5. September 2011)

bin immer di. und fr. unterwegs. meld dich doch mal.


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

schade unter der Woche geht mir nicht .... zumindest nicht imMoment. vielleicht mal im Oktober, da sollte es auf Arbeit ruhiger werden, ins Tessin eine gemütliche Runde machen . Viel Spass


----------



## tommyboy (6. September 2011)

@redblack
klingt gut. Habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub. Di/Fr ist für mich ok.
Was hättest Du vor?

@mzaskar
Schade, aber vielleicht kriegst Du ja noch spontan Urlaub )

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (7. September 2011)

war ne hammertour rund um die bikerheide. bilder und bericht folgen morgen. die ungeduldigen können auf meinem blog schmöckern.


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

Habe ich mit Olaf und Bärbel für Samstag geplant ( die Rote )


----------



## redblack (7. September 2011)

hab auch die rote gemacht.uff, ist happiger wie sie tönt. lies meinen bericht. ich weiss ja nicht wie bärbel fährt. aber abfahrt vom bramrüesch ist nicht ohne.


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

danke für den Tip, evtl. nehme ich dann die alte Abfahrt nach Churwalden


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

Achja, wie sind die Bergaufmeter?? und ich war noch gar nicht in Baden .....


----------



## Ransom racer (7. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, wie sind die Bergaufmeter?? und ich war noch gar nicht in Baden .....



ich empfands als eher wenig aufstieg, und gut fahrbar.
ist echt ne coole sache!!


----------



## redblack (7. September 2011)

hier die bilder vom bikerheide-bahnenloop. die nackten zahlen 900m bergauf (easy) 4500 m
runter (nur spass).


----------



## kleinerHai (8. September 2011)

redblack schrieb:


> hab auch die rote gemacht.uff, ist happiger wie sie tönt. lies meinen bericht. ich weiss ja nicht wie bärbel fährt. aber abfahrt vom bramrüesch ist nicht ohne.



Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden...hast Du mir mal ein, zwei zusätzliche Infos wegen der Route von Brambuesch nach Churwalden?
Ich bin bisher immer an der Galtialp nach Churwalden abgefahren und hab den hohen Forstweganteil bedauert. Sonst ist das Biketicket to Ride aber sehr schön!

Warum seid ihr eigentlich über den Piz Scalottas und nicht übers Rothorn?


----------



## Ransom racer (8. September 2011)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden...hast Du mir mal ein, zwei zusätzliche Infos wegen der Route von Brambuesch nach Churwalden?
> Ich bin bisher immer an der Galtialp nach Churwalden abgefahren und hab den hohen Forstweganteil bedauert. Sonst ist das Biketicket to Ride aber sehr schön!
> 
> Warum seid ihr eigentlich über den Piz Scalottas und nicht übers Rothorn?



Übers Rothorn ist die Route Bikeride 617.
Wir sind die Route 616 gefahren.

Für die Abfahrt von Brambrüesch nach Churwalden einfach der ausgeschilderten Route 616 folgen.

Hier noch den Link.
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...s.de/forum/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=5095793


----------



## kleinerHai (8. September 2011)

Die beschilderte 616 von Brambuesch/Galtialp ist doch aber mehrheitlich Forstautobahn? Welche anpruchsvolle Abfahrt von Brambuesch nach Churwalden war denn dann gemeint? Oder war der Trail nach Parpan gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (8. September 2011)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Die beschilderte 616 von Brambuesch/Galtialp ist doch aber mehrheitlich Forstautobahn? Welche anpruchsvolle Abfahrt von Brambuesch nach Churwalden war denn dann gemeint? Oder war der Trail nach Parpan gemeint?



Nein, 
ab Brambrüesch geht die 616 nach kurzem einrollen nach links über eine Geniale Trailabfahrt.


----------



## redblack (8. September 2011)

@kleiner hai
rothorn, richtung lenzerheide nicht so spannend, dafür haben wir zweimal era vedra angehängt. auf scalottas war ich noch nie, aber das nächste mal probier ich alp stäz-churwalden.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. September 2011)

Hm, Rothorn-Lenzerheide ist doch auf der Bikeattack-Strecke eine schöne Abfahrt...aber ok wenn Du noch nicht auf Scalottas warst. Das Panorama dort oben ist wirklich schön! Die Abfahrt von Scalottas auf Wanderwegen bis Alp Stätz ist auf super!









Die (Freeride-) Abfahrt Alp Stätz - Churwalden ist da eine ganz andere Nummer als die anderen Trails der Bahnentour. Damals im oberen Teil schön und trocken, im Wald dann feucht und schmierig. Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Am Zimmerberg


----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2011)

vom Samstag 













waren etwas entäuscht über die route 616, hatten uns davon mehr erwartet, was die Trails anging. 
zudem aus meiner sicht schlecht ausgeschlidert und teilweise stimmt die ausschilderung mit den downloadbaren GPS daten überhaupt nicht überein !?!


----------



## Ransom racer (13. September 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> vom Samstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja höherer Trailanteil dürfte es sein. 
Deshalb eventuell noch ein paar mal den era vedra Trail heizen und vielleicht noch etwas Zeit im Park verbringen(nur 616 ist man schnell wieder in zurück in Chur)
Und ja die Beschilderung dürfte auch etwas besser sein.

Finde es jedoch ne geniale Sache für einen Tagesausflug.


----------



## kleinerHai (14. September 2011)

Kartendaten und GPS-Tracks auf der Lenzerheide Seite sind nichtmehr so richtig aktuell, deswegen auch meine Verwirrung über die Abfahrt nach Churwalden. Mit Halbtaxabo und ein wenig Optimierung finde ich das Ticket to ride trotzdem sehr lohnend! 

Ich würde allerdings die schwarze Variante empfehlen, mit Abfahrt über die Bikeattackstrecke und Arosa, von dort wieder hoch und über's Urdenfürggli auf die Bikeattackstrecke zurück... Einzig der Rückweg ab Churwalden auf dem Polenweg ist eher langweilige Forstautobahn. Wer noch Kraft hat kann aber übers Churer Joch nach Passugg runter, nochmehr Trails fahren...in der Ride wurde mal eine solche Variante beschrieben. Piz Scalottas lohnt nur wenn die Wanderwege miteingebaut werden!


----------



## redblack (14. September 2011)

zermatt, immer eine reise wert, vor allem an so einem tag wie gestern. von täsch 1000 m hoch und dann auf einem traumtrail (immer das matterhorn im blick) nach sunnegga und dann auf einem spassigen trail hinunter nach zermatt.


----------



## isnogud77 (19. September 2011)

Wir waren vom 9-11.9. im Wallis auf folgenden Trails unterwegs. Dabei haben wir und jeden Tag die Aufstiege mit Postautos etwas verkuerzt. ;-)

Freitag: Moosalp - Raron und nachmittags Suedportal
Samstag: Fiesch - Saflischpass - Brig
Sonntag: Simplon - Bistinenpass - Gebidiumpass - Visp

Das Ergebnis koennt ihr euch hier anschauen. Viel Spass.  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29221806"]Season End Biking Valais on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. September 2011)

woooow, das rockt !!!!!


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. September 2011)

Ride in the sky...
Vorgestern - Tour in den Sonnenuntergang




Richtung Pilatus - Abendrot über den Vierwaldstättersee






Sonnenuntergang vom Axenfels über den 4waldstättersee



Ride in the sky 


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (1. Oktober 2011)

engadin, aktive erholung


----------



## blacklord (2. Oktober 2011)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Wir waren vom 9-11.9. im Wallis auf folgenden Trails unterwegs. Dabei haben wir und jeden Tag die Aufstiege mit Postautos etwas verkuerzt. ;-)


Sehr schön gemacht, das macht gleich wieder Lust aufs Biken. Den Saflisch haben wir auch gemacht und am liebsten würde ich gleich nochmals (zumindest runter).



redblack schrieb:


> engadin, aktive erholung


auch sehr schöne Bilder. Das Engadin ist halt immer schön und die Aussicht von Muottas Muragl ist genial.

Ich kann nun auch noch etwas von unseren Ferien beisteuern:
Flims:




Engadin - Weg zur Es-Cha Hütte




Livigno - nur mit der kleinen Knipse darum etwas unscharf




Nochmals Engadin - Muottas da Schlarigna




Wallis - erster Versuch mit dem Aletsch. Wegen Nebel haben wir aber nichts gesehen, ausser dem "Gate to Moria"




Saflisch(s)pass




Zweiter Versuch mit dem Aletsch. Da hats geklappt




Schöne Hochtour im Wallis








Und zum Schluss noch einen Ausflug nach Brasilien








Und das ganze noch mit bewegten Bildern:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29766865"]Roadtrip 2011[/ame]


Und dann noch etwas von gestern. Palfries, auch immer wieder schön:


----------



## Ventoux. (3. Oktober 2011)

Gemmi - Chalberfärich
DER perfekte Tag.

Bericht und weitere Bilder in meinem Blog.


----------



## redblack (6. Oktober 2011)

letzte "sommertage" im goms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (10. Oktober 2011)

Gestern nutzten SOX und ich das Traumwetter im Tessin und fuhren über den Monte Tamaro. Mit der Bahn bergauf, via Alpe Foppa und Capanna Tamaro, dann die fantastisch vielseitige Abfahrt...

Wunderschönes Panorama von der Bergstation Monte Tamaro aus: 


 

Die Idee mit der Polenta im Grotto in Arosio hatten noch andere Biker:


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2011)

was bewegtes aus demletzten Urlaub

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/30262776"]Grasse 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Vazifar (10. Oktober 2011)

Lenzerheide Westside Tour 612:





Unten war das testRIDE in vollem gange und es wurde gefachsimpelt. Ein Stimmungsbild davon: 




Mehr davon in unserem Video hier: http://www.bike-channel.ch/2011/10/bericht-des-testride-lenzerheide-2011/


----------



## redblack (14. Oktober 2011)

gestern, andermatt(nebel) gotthard (nebel) passo scimfus (bewölkt) airolo (sonnig) faido (sonnig).


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Hast du ein neues Bike?


----------



## redblack (14. Oktober 2011)

nein,nein, nur tesbike. meine gabel ist im service.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin das Weekend in der Lenzerheide


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Auftakt  






gelungen 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.758142,9.561250


----------



## Kerberos (15. Oktober 2011)

Heute war endlich doch noch die Gotschna Freeride Strecke ("Bündner A-Line") dran. Früh morgens war ich noch allein in der Gondel. Später waren dann bis zu ~40 Bikes mit jeder Menge Stahlfederung am Start. 



 

Früh morgens lag auch noch Raureif auf den Northshores, die Strecke war teils vereist. Gefährlich rutschig, aber schön! Später wurde es mittelschlammig, noch anständig fahrbar. Resp. springbar, was für Tables...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Lenzerheide gleicher Tag 

Am Morgen ging es erstmal gemütlich mit der Bahn nach oben 





erstmal die Aussicht geniessen 








zu früher Stunde schon unterwegs, Jack22001




und mzaskar




Anfangs war fahren noch etwas heikel 




weiter unten wurde es dann doch eher biken 








Rechtsfahrer war dann auch mit von der Partie








Und die Hauptdarsteller zum Schluss

Nicolai Bass (Bj 1998)




Helius AM (Bj 2011)




Helius AFR .... hat sich leider geziert und ist nicht zum Shooting angetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Im Tal hatte die Sonne wohl keine Chance gegen den Nebel  In der Heide herrschte dafür Sonne im Überfluss, was sogleich zu einem Sonnenbad genutzt wurde 





Bevor die Bikes einen Sonnenbrand bekommen wurde aber auch noch etwas Abwärts gefahren. Der ursprünglich anviesierte Trail nach Churwalden wurde verworfen. Dafür wurde die Alternativroute gewählt. Zwischen der Alp Stätz und Parpan findet sich ein wunderschöner Waldtrail, genau richtig für einen Sonntag  

Wer kurvt denn hier durch den Wald




Es ist der Jack22001 




und schon verschwindet er wieder in den Tiefen des Waldes




Zum Abschluss gab es noch etwas Sonne für die Biker, 
Jack220011 vor dem Rothorn




und Mzaskar mit einem bekannten Schweizer Getränk 




Insgesamt zwei tolle Tage in einer fantastischen Bikeregion. Tschüss Heide bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## blaubaer (16. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Im Tal hatte die Sonne wohl keine Chance gegen den Nebel



falsch  

hier Region Basel noch vor dem mittag auch Sonne pur, Samstag wie Sonntag 




Herbst Fahrten von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## Ventoux. (18. Oktober 2011)

Biketräume im ALTA REZIA

1. Tour
Passo Trela - Passo Val Mora - Jufplaun - Ofenpass - Döss Radond - Passo Val Mora - Alpisella - Livigno

2. Tour
Celerina - Val da Fain - Livigno - Chaschaunapass - Celerina

Bericht und weitere Bilder in meinem Blog.


----------



## Vazifar (19. Oktober 2011)

Letztes Wochenende im Gebiet 'Bregenzer Wald'


----------



## redblack (21. Oktober 2011)

wiedermal wildspitz


----------



## RedOrbiter (3. November 2011)

Letzte Woche Kinzig Kulm



Abfahrt von der Kinzig Kulm ins Schächental zur Oberen Gisleralp



 

 


Und ja, mit Schnee hatte ich auch noch zu kämpfen

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## olev (3. November 2011)

chasseraltour mit umwegen. hier am mont sujet


----------



## saene (15. November 2011)

Leiterli-Trail Zürich Uetliberg

http://youtu.be/pLqR4pMc5Yk


----------



## tommyboy (22. November 2011)

@saene

wo ist der Start, wie im Video zu sehen?

Danke im voraus,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (24. November 2011)

Der Winter lässt glücklicherweise noch immer auf sich warten... 20.11.2011 auf 2630müm


----------



## Ventoux. (24. November 2011)

Herrlich dieses Wetter. Kenne diesen Pass bestens. Darum bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Du hier sogar auf 2626 Meter über Meer bist. Von welcher Seite bist Du hochgestiegen?


----------



## entlebucher (24. November 2011)

Hupsla, merci für den Hinweis, natürlich 2630 Bin von der Sonnseite her aufgestiegen, wollte mir nicht im Schatten einen abfrieren. Aber auch von der anderen Seite her war es Schneefrei.

Dein erstes Bild ist fast genau von der gleichen Stelle aufgenommen


----------



## isnogud77 (25. November 2011)

Waehre noch nett wenn ihr verratet um welchen Pass es sich handelt.


----------



## nögg (26. November 2011)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Herrlich dieses Wetter. Kenne diesen Pass bestens. Darum bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Du hier sogar auf 2626 Meter über Meer bist. Von welcher Seite bist Du hochgestiegen?




Restipass?


----------

